# ammonia



## DuNNoE48 (Dec 28, 2003)

i have just gotten rid of my rbps and expecting a rhom 2morrow so i did a 25% percent water change and after the water change the ammonia level was really high so i started testing my other piranha tanks and all of them was pretty high but they all seem fine...so i went over to my regular goldfish tank and that water looked really dirty but the ammonia level was perfect...any response?
im a NOOB


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Did you cycle you P tanks, And how long have they been setup?


----------



## DuNNoE48 (Dec 28, 2003)

i never really cycled it but the tank been in use for like months already and the filter was cycled before and i also do a water change every week


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

DuNNoE48 said:


> i never really cycled it but the tank been in use for like months already and the filter was cycled before and i also do a water change every week


 did it have fish or some ammonia source over these months? if not the bacteria died off and you now have a un cycled tank


----------



## DuNNoE48 (Dec 28, 2003)

i had fishes in there the whole time but just got rid of dem yesterday


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

it sounds like your tank never got cycling properly. Id order some bio-spira and add it to make sure your biologicals are are there and working.


----------



## DuNNoE48 (Dec 28, 2003)

so yea the ammonia level just went super high today ...so do you think i should juss get the bio spira and just add it or do i do a water change first


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

Do you use a dechlorinator?

I don't know the details but I think I remember DonH saying something about some dechlorinators being incompatible with some ammonia tests. I think it gives false ammonia readings. PM him for details.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Do you use a dechlorinator?
> 
> I don't know the details but I think I remember DonH saying something about some dechlorinators being incompatible with some ammonia tests. I think it gives false ammonia readings. PM him for details.


 True... If you are using any product that detoxifies ammonia (like AmQuel, Prime, Ammo-Lock) as a water conditioner, you need the right ammonia test kit. Nessler's reagents will yield false positive readings when using such water conditioners so you will need to purchase a kit that uses salicylate reagents.


----------



## DuNNoE48 (Dec 28, 2003)

yea today right after i added some amquel my water turned dark brown...i was like WTF...go tme scared...yea i ll try to get that test kit your talkin about


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

DuNNoE48 said:


> yea today right after i added some amquel my water turned dark brown...i was like WTF...


 AmQuel should not change the color of your water.


----------



## DuNNoE48 (Dec 28, 2003)

nah not the fish tank water but the water in the testing tube


----------



## DuNNoE48 (Dec 28, 2003)

i added some bio spira yesterday but i forgot i had amquel in there and i read that if there is ammonia killing chemicals it will kill off the bio spira but i only added 2 capfuls of amquel and 60 gallon worth of bio spira in my 55 gallon ...so i was wondering if the bio spira will still take effect


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

DuNNoE48 said:


> i added some bio spira yesterday but i forgot i had amquel in there and i read that if there is ammonia killing chemicals it will kill off the bio spira but i only added 2 capfuls of amquel and 60 gallon worth of bio spira in my 55 gallon ...so i was wondering if the bio spira will still take effect


 The Amquel renders to ammonia harmless, but it's still available for the bacteria to consume. I would guess that your Bio Spira cultures are still viable in the water.


----------

